# TrackMate



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew if TrackMate is still in business. I have tried calling (leaving a message) and emailing for the last 2 plus weeks but have not received any response. 

Thanks
Peter


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes

Just spoke with him about 10 days ago
regarding hardware order

Best to call at night




Michael Block
www.slottrak.com


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got in touch with him.
Thank you for the information!!!
Peter


----------

